# Winny, wistrol, stanazol.



## Smuthoperata (Aug 2, 2010)

I have previously done a cycle of winny but I was much fitter. I am now about 50lbs overweight and have started and calorie reduced diet as well as road biking for cardio. I blew my ACL last year which is the main cause for the weight gain along with mild depression. I am intending to cycle some winny shortly and want to get other peoples experience with it and some best methods. I want to drop the 50lbs by the end of the year so I'm looking for some opinions on best methods. Thanks!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Aug 2, 2010)

*Suggestion # 1*

Dont start winstrol or anything before you loose some of that weight. #2 Dont ever do a cycle with just winstrol by itself, always include test of some kind with any cycle. Test is the base of any cycle. Next...winstrol is a finishing compound and most often use at the end of a persons cycle like the last 4-6 weeks to harden up a bit and used up until PCT begins. Next winstrol will give you sore joints and receed your hairline a lot.I would read all you can get your hands on and you will see what I'm saying is truth. There are much better choices for you and besides that if a person isnt real low body fat % winstrol wouldnt be nearly as effective for what it's supposed to do.


----------



## Smuthoperata (Aug 3, 2010)

Roaddkingg said:


> Dont start winstrol or anything before you loose some of that weight. #2 Dont ever do a cycle with just winstrol by itself, always include test of some kind with any cycle. Test is the base of any cycle. Next...winstrol is a finishing compound and most often use at the end of a persons cycle like the last 4-6 weeks to harden up a bit and used up until PCT begins. Next winstrol will give you sore joints and receed your hairline a lot.I would read all you can get your hands on and you will see what I'm saying is truth. There are much better choices for you and besides that if a person isnt real low body fat % winstrol wouldnt be nearly as effective for what it's supposed to do.



I did s cycle with winny on it's own once before. Explain why you think it'd be ineffective. I am using what I can to get this fat off in short order. Is there a better choice of roid to be using?:
Oh just a few things. I'm already bald so no issue there, and bottom line is i thought it's supposed to shred and harden you up. I am doing the cadio and the diet I jut wanna make sure I can get the boost from the winny.


----------



## pyes (Aug 3, 2010)

Winni will not make you drop 50lbs...maybe 20lbs...It will shed the extra water weight but not that much fat. It will drop some of your weight though. Also winni suspension is much better then orals. Roadkingg is correct in that you should only run winni with testosterone. Test should be the baseline for any cycle. You may want to try an ECA stack. If you have your mind set on steroids then I would suggest you try:
Test Prop = atleast 75-100 mg ED weeks 1-10
Winni       = atleast 50-100 mg ED weeks 6-10
and ECA stack with proper diet.


----------



## pyes (Aug 3, 2010)

primobolan, anavar, and winni are the top 3 best cutting agents. do some research before making a decision. I hope this helps


----------



## XYZ (Aug 3, 2010)

Smuthoperata said:


> I have previously done a cycle of winny but I was much fitter. I am now about 50lbs overweight and have started and calorie reduced diet as well as road biking for cardio. I blew my ACL last year which is the main cause for the weight gain along with mild depression. I am intending to cycle some winny shortly and want to get other peoples experience with it and some best methods. I want to drop the 50lbs by the end of the year so I'm looking for some opinions on best methods. Thanks!


 

Diet and cardio.  AAS will not help.  Save your money for when you're lean enough to cycle and make it worthwhile.  Welcome!


----------



## XYZ (Aug 3, 2010)

pyes said:


> Winni will not make you drop 50lbs...*maybe 20lbs*...It will shed the extra water weight but not that much fat. It will drop some of your weight though. Also *winni suspension is much better then orals*. Roadkingg is correct in that you should only run winni with testosterone. Test should be the baseline for any cycle. You may want to try an ECA stack. If you have your mind set on steroids then I would suggest you try:
> Test Prop = atleast 75-100 mg ED weeks 1-10
> Winni = atleast 50-100 mg ED weeks 6-10
> and ECA stack with proper diet.


 
This is just not correct.  I don't care if you run 200mg ED for a year it will not help you drop 20lbs.  

How is liquid winstrol better than oral?  They are the exact same.  Actually, oral is better in that it is absorbed better by the body.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 3, 2010)

pyes said:


> primobolan, anavar, and winni are the top 3 best cutting agents. *do some research* before making a decision. I hope this helps


 
This is also inncorrect.  Tren is by far the best cutting AAS.  Nothing else even comes close.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 3, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> Diet and cardio. AAS will not help. Save your money for when you're lean enough to cycle and make it worthwhile. Welcome!


 


+1, I would reccomend getting your BF in the 13% range first.


----------



## pyes (Aug 3, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> This is just not correct. I don't care if you run 200mg ED for a year it will not help you drop 20lbs.
> 
> How is liquid winstrol better than oral? They are the exact same. Actually, oral is better in that it is absorbed better by the body.


 
I heard that orals are more toxic and filtered by the liver. Therefore, I also heard injecting winni is better. Have I been misinformed?


----------



## pyes (Aug 3, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> This is also inncorrect. Tren is by far the best cutting AAS. Nothing else even comes close.


 
I guess this one would be subject to debate. I would imagine one would have to weigh all the factors before coming to a conclusion of the best cutting agent.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 3, 2010)

pyes said:


> I heard that orals are more toxic and filtered by the liver. Therefore, I also heard injecting winni is better. Have I been misinformed?


 

Every AAS is toxic. They all pass through the liver.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 3, 2010)

pyes said:


> I guess this one would be subject to debate. I would imagine one would have to weigh all the factors before coming to a conclusion of the best cutting agent.


 

Sorry Bro, mg per mg tren is the strongest of all.  It burns fat, increases mass and strength WHILE IN A CALORIE DEFICIT.  What other AAS does that?  None, not even a high (100mg ED) dose of anavar.

I hate tren, and I hate all of the sides it brings, but it is by far, hands down king of all cutting AAS.


----------



## pyes (Aug 3, 2010)

ChocolateThunder, I will just have to take your word on it brutha. I am fairly new to the darkside and have not personally tried that many types of steroids. I will move tren to the top of my list ^_^


----------



## pyes (Aug 3, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> Every AAS is toxic. They all pass through the liver.


 
I thought I remember reading that some orals do not survive pass the stomach acid or first pass thru the liver or something along those lines.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 3, 2010)

pyes said:


> I thought I remember reading that some orals do not survive pass the stomach acid or first pass thru the liver or something along those lines.


 
Nope.  They ALL pass through the liver.  Stomach acid has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## ROID (Aug 3, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> .  Tren is by far the best cutting AAS.



agreed


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 3, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> Sorry Bro, mg per mg tren is the strongest of all.  It burns fat, increases mass and strength WHILE IN A CALORIE DEFICIT.  What other AAS does that?  None, not even a high (100mg ED) dose of anavar.
> 
> I hate tren, and I hate all of the sides it brings, but it is by far, hands down king of all cutting AAS.




But still I think you'd want a test as your base, as stated above, along w/ whatever else you're trying to use as a cutter. When you're playing w/ AAS, esp for guys you need to give consideration to the impact on your natural test production first, and then look to whatever else as a builder / cutter / etc.


----------



## ROID (Aug 3, 2010)

pyes said:


> ChocolateThunder, I will just have to take your word on it brutha. I am fairly new to the darkside and have not personally tried that many types of steroids. I will move tren to the top of my list ^_^



you should give it a run in the future.

Tren acetate.  

I ran 100mg ed first time. way too much in retrospect. 

You will see great results @ 50mged


----------



## MDR (Aug 3, 2010)

Chocolate is the man!  Excellent advice.  Reps to you.


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 3, 2010)

Another comment about winstrol by itself - it is brutal on joints (makes them feel brittle)as it inhibits estrogen a bit - most people stack it w/ something that has some amount of aromatization (e.g. deca) to help reduce this.


----------



## Smuthoperata (Aug 4, 2010)

. You may want to try an ECA stack. 

What is an ECA stack? For the rest of you posting to this thread. I fully intend to drop at least 20-25lbs before cycling the winny. (already purchased) 

I am am concerned about the joint pain as I am just over a year out from ACL surgery. So I have no issue stacking but would like some solid opinion on the best stacking agent. Some have said test and another deca. I am not completely oblivious to the juice just to using it in my current condition. I might add that I have begun a daily bicycle routine. The Plan is to cycle for 2 weeks gradually increasing time, distance and strength. Then progressing to cycling and swimming, for the next 2-3 weeks all before I hit the weights agains and ultimately run my cycle of winny and quite possibly deca or test. 

Also, I think that telling everyone that I need to lose 50lbs was a bit deceiving. I do need to drop 50 or so but keep in mind that I am a 6'2" former pro basketballer so I have some natural size. Please keep this thread going as I enjoy the feedback in conjunction with my research.


----------



## G3 (Aug 4, 2010)

Smuthoperata;2041579What is an ECA stack?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ephedrine, caffeine, and aspirin.


----------



## Built (Aug 4, 2010)

Smuthoperata, fat loss is diet. Describe yours.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 4, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> But still I think you'd want a test as your base, as stated above, along w/ whatever else you're trying to use as a cutter. When you're playing w/ AAS, esp for guys you need to give consideration to the impact on your natural test production first, and then look to whatever else as a builder / cutter / etc.


 

Without a doubt, I was just assuming that test would be used as the base, then (INSERT YOUR BEST CUTTING DRUG HERE) you would be all set.  

I guess it did sound that way, as test should be the base of every cycle.


----------



## Smuthoperata (Aug 5, 2010)

Built said:


> Smuthoperata, fat loss is diet. Describe yours.



Protein shake in the am (eas) 1 scoop, + cup strawberries + 1 banana, coffee
Snack mid morning (not every day) banana
Lunch. I usually go for a sandwich or wrap with protein (chk, tuna) with romaine, tomato, lite mayo, avocado.
Snack fruit or sugar free energy drink
Dinner. Sandwich again of similar fashion, or protein shake. 

I drink water like it's going out of fashion. Almost 1.5 liters a day. 
I am also tracking my food on an app on my I-pad called mynetdiary 

Any suggestions to improve would be welcomed. Cheers 'built'!

Also. Anyone know where to get ephedrine?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 5, 2010)

1.5L/day? try 5+


----------



## mrrvau (Aug 7, 2010)

primobolan, anavar, even tren are better options than just wini

but your best beet, is Diet and Exercise...
do some research before making a decision. 
I hope this helps


----------



## sandmbikes35 (Oct 24, 2010)

*p90x*

ive been doing p90x for 7 weeks now and lost 25 lbs i also do low carbs diet


----------



## kris11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi all, Im kris 29, I read that a side from winny that concerns me is weak tendons, as i play basketball it worries me, dont fancy snapping a tendon, anyone else heard of this?


----------



## bjjallseeneye (Jan 11, 2012)

kris11 said:


> Hi all, Im kris 29, I read that a side from winny that concerns me is weak tendons, as i play basketball it worries me, dont fancy snapping a tendon, anyone else heard of this?


 bro if u play any explosive sport winny its not the way to go, i torn my menicous while on winny just deffending a takedown. go fo var it keeps everything tight


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 11, 2012)

2 most serious injuries I've ever had occured during a cycle with 50mg winny. I developed some sort of tendonitis in my pec that took over 5 months to go away. Honestly I don't even know if it's gone I haven't benched anything I can' do at least 10 times since. Also I threw my back out jogging and it's been really weak ever since (9 months). I'll probably never touch winny again after that. Unless you have naturally fanastic joints (which you shouldn't take for granted anyway), I would say winstrol is only good for modelling or a bodybuilding competition. If you take winstrol, do not do anything risky to the joints.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 11, 2012)

Why not  give 3-5 iu of HGH a try? It won't shut your testosterone down. Won't really build much muscle on its own but is an amazing fat burner and will strengthen your tendons. IMO a lot of people look at HGH as something you should start after juicing but I really really wish I had started i before.


----------



## vannesb (Jan 11, 2012)

XYZ said:


> This is also inncorrect.  Tren is by far the best cutting AAS.  Nothing else even comes close.



X2

Diet, cardio, workout first


----------

